# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  xin các cao thủ ac servo yakawa sgdm trợ giúp

## legiao

Tình hình là mình kg bíết gì về ac servo  vào diển đàn lót dép hóng các bác cao thủ bàn luận mấy tháng nay, thèm quá chơi liều làm con máy 3 trục xyz xài ac servo yakawa sgdm 400w,gìờ chỉ bíết bấm jog trong drive chạy tới lui, không bíết cài đặc như nào để mach3 điều khiển đựợc nó,bí quá đăng lên diển đàn xem có bác nào nhận làm gíúp cài đặc vận hành tính phí mình gửi
Ở bà rịa vủng tàu 0981731211

----------

Giakhanh2810

----------


## Vincent

cụ đấu dây hết rồi mà nói ko biết cách cài em nghe nó có tí ảo đó ạ

----------


## legiao

đả đấu nối cn1 chân 7,11 chung +5v mach3,chân 8 xung mach3,chân 12 chìu mach3. trên drive sét pn50a=xx7x,chuyển qua run vẩn không chạy.còn chổ nào không đúng xin các cao thủ phán cho 1 câu

----------


## legiao

> cụ đấu dây hết rồi mà nói ko biết cách cài em nghe nó có tí ảo đó ạ


đấu dây theo hướng dẩn của video của a dovuong cài đặt tham số trong drive mình không biết

----------


## elenercom

đang ở trạng thái base block (bb) tức là chưa có tín hiệu Servo ON thì không chạy được là chuẩn rồi. Cấp tín hiệu SON, khi đó bb chuyển qua run đã bác chủ. Rồi nói chuyện tiếp.....



> đả đấu nối cn1 chân 7,11 chung +5v mach3,chân 8 xung mach3,chân 12 chìu mach3. trên drive sét pn50a=xx7x,chuyển qua run vẩn không chạy.còn chổ nào không đúng xin các cao thủ phán cho 1 câu

----------


## thuhanoi

Tín hiệu SON này có thể ON trong para của nó còn thông số nào bác chịu khó xem manual của nó , mình chỉ nhơ nhớ vậy chứ bỏ không đụng đến lâu rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

khả năng mất nguồn 24v để cho servo on, servo-on a.k.a ready nó sẽ hiện chữ "run"

tín hiệu trong jack 50-pin bử màu đen, theo hình thì là những dây màu đen, dây vỏ trắng là tín hiệu pulse dir oài 

kiểm tra nguồn 24v xem còn ko

----------


## CKD

> khả năng mất nguồn 24v để cho servo on, servo-on a.k.a ready nó sẽ hiện chữ "run"
> 
> tín hiệu trong jack 50-pin bử màu đen, theo hình thì là những dây màu đen, dây vỏ trắng là tín hiệu pulse dir oài 
> 
> kiểm tra nguồn 24v xem còn ko


Yas mình thấy đâu cần 24V ngoài đâu cụ terminaterx300, trước giờ dùng toàn biu in ko hà.
Servo On có thể config trong param để cứ có nguồn, sau khi driver khởi động sẽ tự động bật On luôn.

----------


## legiao

chuyển qua run nó vẩn không chạy

----------


## legiao

> Yas mình thấy đâu cần 24V ngoài đâu cụ terminaterx300, trước giờ dùng toàn biu in ko hà.
> Servo On có thể config trong param để cứ có nguồn, sau khi driver khởi động sẽ tự động bật On luôn.


mình vào pn50a =xx7x chuyển qua run luôn phải không bác

----------


## terminaterx300

> Yas mình thấy đâu cần 24V ngoài đâu cụ terminaterx300, trước giờ dùng toàn biu in ko hà.
> Servo On có thể config trong param để cứ có nguồn, sau khi driver khởi động sẽ tự động bật On luôn.


nếu mà chỉnh always servo-on thì ít khi bị tình trạng 3 servo cùng éo run dc

trước giờ quen dùng nguồn ngoài oài, còn dk charge-pump hay múa may tý khác, nguồn trong hay chỉnh parameter ko thích  :Wink:

----------


## legiao

nhỏ không được học tiếng anh xem cái manual của nó vài chục lần rồi mà chỉ đoán hình nền thôi không hiểu mấy

----------


## voicoi365

> nhỏ không được học tiếng anh xem cái manual của nó vài chục lần rồi mà chỉ đoán hình nền thôi không hiểu mấy


 theo như hình :
 - dùng nguồn 24V ngoài , chân + nối vào chân 47 +Vin
- Chân - nối thẳng 42,43 ( limit sw hành trình thuận, nghịch)
- chân - khi nối vào 40 sẽ kích hoạt servo On

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ đã làm cho run được rồi. Giờ có vài param cần quan tâm (online mobi nên không tra cứu được gì)
- position mode.
- pulse rate mode.

----------


## legiao

> Bác chủ đã làm cho run được rồi. Giờ có vài param cần quan tâm (online mobi nên không tra cứu được gì)
> - position mode.
> - pulse rate mode.


bác CKD xem dùm chân jakc 50 pin mình chọn có bị sai không cảm ơn bác nhiều,nó không có số, chỉ có hình tam giác chổ số 1

----------


## terminaterx300

> bác CKD xem dùm chân jakc 50 pin mình chọn có bị sai không cảm ơn bác nhiều,nó không có số, chỉ có hình tam giác chổ số 1


coi phía đuôi đó, có đánh số phía đuôi hàn để bik mà, cứ như thế mà hàn  :Smile:

----------


## legiao

> coi phía đuôi đó, có đánh số phía đuôi hàn để bik mà, cứ như thế mà hàn


vậy tháo ốp đuôi bên trong có số à bác ,để kiểm tra xem

----------


## legiao

Đúng là bên trong đuôi nó có số ,cảm ơn bác terminaterx300 nhé,đả dò hàn lại mà nó củng chẳng chạy ,con lại 3 ông servo hành cả tháng nay râu tóc dựng ngược hết rồi, kiểu nầy chắc cỏng 3 ông đi hcm tìm thầy rồi

----------


## CKD

Mình có tập hợp vài thông tin về Yaskawa SGDM ở chủ đề này
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/76...-Sigma-II-SGDM

Bác xem mình còn thiếu bước nào nhé.

----------

legiao

----------


## legiao

> Mình có tập hợp vài thông tin về Yaskawa SGDM ở chủ đề này
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/76...-Sigma-II-SGDM
> 
> Bác xem mình còn thiếu bước nào nhé.


cuối cùng 3 ông thần ve chai nhà mình củng chịu chạy rồi .rất cảm ơn bài tổng hợp của bác CKD nhờ có vài chử tiếng việt của bác mình dò theo nó mới chạy,và củng không quên cảm ơn bác terminaterx300 chỉ tìm số chân ở đuôi jakc.hehehe thấy con servo nó chạy cười như nghé luôn.một lần nửa cảm ơn các bác nhờ có các bác mà mình làm được con máy rồi

----------


## legiao

có mẩu chạy thử đầu tiên của con máy ve chai trình các bác xem thử cảm ơn các bác đả nhiệt tình hướng dẩn,mẩu tải của bác CKD

----------

